# Cool sawmill



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 28, 2008)

Check this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTCU2zNbqKM


$$$$$$$


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 28, 2008)

Another...

http://www.msgind.com/


----------



## woodshop (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok... now I have to figure out how to scrape enough dough together for one of those twin cuts... I'm assuming you can't get one at Walmart... sheeeesh can you see the neighbors when I pull one of those up to the front of the house?

WAY cool mill though.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 28, 2008)

Are ya gettin one? The first one is pretty slick.


----------



## zopi (Jan 28, 2008)

neat...but too many moving parts. :greenchainsaw:

i didn't see alot of good lumber coming off the first one...that edging process looks a little sloppy..


----------



## BlueRider (Jan 29, 2008)

*another one*

As long as were sharing cool mill links how about this one:

http://www.mobilemfg.com/products/saw_operation.html


----------



## MikeInParadise (Jan 29, 2008)

Neat...I can get my wife to add this to the walking tractor that I have on my christmas list :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Festus Haggen (Jan 29, 2008)

Says that you can control it from the cab, but the edger looks like it's 25 feet away. Sheesh, I can't see my feet, how am I supposed to adjust the edger from the cab? Cool machine, anyway. 

Saving my pennies now for a CSM setup, drooling over all of you guys' setups and work.


----------



## curdy (Jan 29, 2008)

woodshop said:


> sheeeesh can you see the neighbors when I pull one of those up to the front of the house?



I'd be willing to pay to see that.opcorn:


----------



## olyman (Jan 29, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Another...
> 
> http://www.msgind.com/


 that will somehow be incorporated into the mill im going to build----if notice--its locked in three spots--which will make it more than stable enough---had been thinking how to do it--that showed it---yahhhhh


----------



## redprospector (Jan 29, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTCU2zNbqKM
> 
> ...



Way to go Aggie. That Davco mill my be just what the doctor ordered. I requested info on it, we'll see what the $$$$$ is.
According to their website, it should be capable of producing close to 2 million bd ft a year.

Andy


----------



## Ted J (Jan 29, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Another...
> 
> http://www.msgind.com/



Aggie,
Do you need another... on craigslist right now...
http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/555085129.html

_Wood-Mizer Sawmill LT15 - $4500
Sawmill for sale. 16 Ft bed. Near New only 4 hour usage includes loading ramp, and spare blades Paid $6400_

I was told NO.... well not now... might as well be a NO!
Later,
Ted


----------



## redprospector (Jan 30, 2008)

That davco mill is cool alright. A cool quarter mill.
Maybe a grant is in order.

Andy


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's another. No pics to speak of but decent video.

http://www.ecosagen.se/ecoe.htm


----------



## EPA (Feb 4, 2008)

Im A 100% Norwood LM2000 Guy but thats a real good price on the LT 15 ///JP


----------



## zopi (Feb 4, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Here's another. No pics to speak of but decent video.
> 
> http://www.ecosagen.se/ecoe.htm



it is neat...but 400V? 

i dig the edger on the mill head...kinda one ups the swingers...


----------



## TedChristiansen (Feb 4, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTCU2zNbqKM
> 
> ...



Effective, but obviously not sawing for grade  

Ted


----------



## The WoodButcher (Feb 5, 2008)

*I Likes my mill*



EPA said:


> Im A 100% Norwood LM2000 Guy but thats a real good price on the LT 15 ///JP



*Im Kinda fond of my LM2000 as well,*


----------

